# Coconut Milk V Heavy Cream



## QueenofSquats (Sep 27, 2002)

I check the nutrional value of coconut milk (which will taste yummy in a postworkout shake),is it safe to use coconut milk instead of heavy cream, should I be concerned about cholestrol...how much cholestrol is safe to take during a day???? any comments on coconut milk.... 

Heavy Cream
1cup-cal 410 Fat 44 Sat 27 Cholestrol 163mg Carb 3.3
Protein 2.44

Coconut Milk
1cup-cal 552 Fat 58 Sat 51 Carb 13 Fiber 5 Protein 5.5 Cholestrol nonnon


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 27, 2002)

The problem isn't the cholesterol...it's the carbs.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Sep 27, 2002)

So heavy cream is the best for best workout and even at night....I use to love milk and starting tomorrow as I am starting a new way fo eating, no dairy...what can a subsitute in my coffee???


----------



## Yanick (Sep 27, 2002)

you can use heavy cream in your coffee, as long as you count it towards your daily calories.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 27, 2002)

One cool thing about coconut oil/milk is that the saturated fat in it is mostly lauric acid, which is a 14 chain saturated fat.

It's pretty much a MCT.

It's harmless as far as saturated fats go.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Sep 27, 2002)

So is coconut milk better than heavy cream if I count it within my carb intake...Yanik thanks...for coffee half & half cream is that fine (as thats what the cafe have in toronto), that does have some carbs in it???


----------



## QueenofSquats (Sep 27, 2002)

Guys/Girls...how much cholestrol is safe??/ should I be concerned about it or not...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> One cool thing about coconut oil/milk is that the saturated fat in it is mostly lauric acid, which is a 14 chain saturated fat.
> 
> It's pretty much a MCT.
> ...




TCD, my inderstanding was C-8 and C-10 also......is that correct? 


DP


QS.....we are less concerned about Saturated Fat (SF) when in lower insulin space, and SF in general..............we should have some good info here on SF that w8 or someone, can link you to!   (Of course cis and trans fats are another matter.)


DP


----------



## QueenofSquats (Sep 27, 2002)

Cheers...I am reducing my carbs from 180 to 90 increase fat from 55 to 80, C90 P178 F82 P40% F40% C20% is that a good ratio to gain muscle and reduce bf%, can this be done at the same time...in the morning can I have a fruit with oats? or no fruit atall...


----------



## Yanick (Sep 27, 2002)

i'm not sure about the half and half, but i believe it has more sugars in it, closer to milk.  If you want to be a stickler with your diet, then avoid it, but once in a while its okay.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks Yan...what about apple in the morning???


----------



## QueenofSquats (Sep 27, 2002)

Yan, can you please look at the diet I have posted I am starting it from tomorrow, I will appreciate your feedback...Cheers


----------



## Robboe (Sep 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> TCD, my inderstanding was C-8 and C-10 also......is that correct?



Yeah probably. In all honesty i couldn't tell you for certain, i just know that it's mostly (or a good portion are) lauric acid.



> DP
> 
> 
> QS.....we are less concerned about Saturated Fat (SF) when in lower insulin space, and SF in general..............we should have some good info here on SF that w8 or someone, can link you to!   (Of course cis and trans fats are another matter.)
> ...




Yeah, I have little concern for saturated fat. Except if i am on a gaining phase maybe. And/or in the presence of a higher carb intake.


----------

